# Blobs arty thread



## blobsticks (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi people, I used to be a regular here at ENWorld a long long time ago. I've not posted for well over year now though, due to me now being a part time illustrator while my wife studies to become a nurse.
So because of that I thought I'd whack up some of my latest work, mainly sketchy stuff, but there are some finished pieces floating around and will continue to be in this thread, as I update. 

So (hopefully) enjoy! 

Monkeybot





By purdy at 2007-03-18

Head Shouty Thingy




By purdy at 2007-03-18

Kimboid.. this was my submission to one of CA's COW threads




By purdy at 2007-04-02

Weedhead




By purdy at 2007-06-05

Funtime Franky




By purdy at 2007-06-11


----------



## blobsticks (Sep 8, 2007)

And more...

Worm




By purdy at 2007-06-12

Hello Old Friend




By purdy at 2007-06-13

Mongo I




By purdy at 2007-06-18

Mongo II




By purdy at 2007-06-19

Yellow Blood Sucker




By purdy at 2007-06-19


----------



## blobsticks (Sep 8, 2007)

And yet more...

Giant Ice Druid




By purdy at 2007-06-21

Eye Guy




By purdy at 2007-06-26

Dwarf 1-0 Orc




By purdy at 2007-07-03

Beaky




By purdy at 2007-07-17

Skull Scream




By purdy at 2007-08-10


----------



## blobsticks (Sep 8, 2007)

And the last for now...

Troll




By purdy at 2007-07-31

Ghoul




By purdy at 2007-07-18

Vamp




By purdy at 2007-07-31

Undead Warrior




By purdy at 2007-08-15

Dirk Crabapple.. my Dragon Warriors character 




By purdy at 2007-07-20


----------



## Ebonyr (Sep 9, 2007)

Awesome work!


----------



## darkhall-nestor (Sep 11, 2007)

great stuff what mediums media do you use to create you art with


----------



## blobsticks (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys 

To answer your question Darkhall-Nestor, I use Painter IX and PS7 for my work. PS for the cropping, level changing, layer adjusts, etc, and Painter for the actual painting and drawing.


----------



## blobsticks (Sep 11, 2007)

Loose sketchies, inspired by the music from http://www.myspace.com/abbeyofgog ... specifically 'Brain Cave'



By purdy



By purdy


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Sep 11, 2007)

Purdy pictures. 

Can I steal Mongo for a character portrait?


----------



## blobsticks (Sep 11, 2007)

As it's you...Of course matey


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 11, 2007)

Man I love your stuff. It's been a while.

Would you be interested in doing some illustration work for E.N. Publishing's War of the Burning Sky?


----------



## Rugger (Sep 11, 2007)

Beautiful work! 

Especially like the Dwarf-1,Orc-0 pic... I'm a sucker for a good female dwarf that's all business 

-Matt


----------



## blobsticks (Sep 12, 2007)

Cheers Rugger.. although I think my dwarf female looks kinda she-male.. but maybe that's the point of dwarf ladies? 

Hey Ryan, if you wanna chat about it you can contact me on purdyillustration@yahoo.co.uk


----------



## ml3 (Sep 12, 2007)

*excellent stuff*

really nice stuff going on here. thanks for the post on my thread too.


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow - very impressive artwork! I'm particularly fond of "Hello Old Friend".


----------



## Lalato (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice!  

--sam


----------



## HellHound (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow Scott, long time no see man! 

Great stuff! It's fun watching your work progress over the years since we met on realmsofevil.


----------



## blobsticks (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the replies people, sorry I'm late in thanking 

Good to see ya round Jason! RoE? Blimey I've not heard that for ages.. Shawn still running the site? I hope all's well with you and the family?

Here's a sketch I did today


----------



## blobsticks (Oct 11, 2007)

And todays sketch



By purdy


----------



## blobsticks (Oct 25, 2007)

Something a little different from myself 




By purdy at 2007-10-24


----------



## blobsticks (Oct 31, 2007)

Lurch





Dwarven Charger




Standard Bearer




Ship-ahoy


----------



## Kida (Oct 31, 2007)

blobsticks said:
			
		

> Something a little different from myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, wow. That is just incredible I like it very much.


----------



## Kida (Oct 31, 2007)

duplicate post.


----------



## darkhall-nestor (Oct 31, 2007)

Do you draw these using a tablet?

I used to have a wacom back when I had a power Mac 7600

Id draw a line and then have to wait for painter to catch up
It was more trouble than it was worth
Hopefully things have sped up since then


Nice Stuff


----------



## blobsticks (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey thanks for the replies guys 
Kida, I'm glad you like that pic, I think the eyes really pull you in and I was especially pleased with this one because it's so far from the norm of what I normally do, cheers 

Darkhall-Nestor, yes I use Painter IX for all my work. I have a dual core machine now which runs Painter like a dream, my old 2g machine ran it fine too, but this new machine has made a huge difference using large brushes. Painter IX'ds engine seems to run a lot more efficiently than Painter8 too. I used to use that and found it to be a pain in the arse to be honest 

Oh yes, and I use a tablet, a Wacom Intuos 3


----------



## Wolflord (Nov 1, 2007)

All very impressive. I too like the lady a lot.


----------



## Kida (Nov 1, 2007)

blobsticks said:
			
		

> Kida, I'm glad you like that pic, I think the eyes really pull you in and I was especially pleased with this one because it's so far from the norm of what I normally do, cheers



You are right, the eyes definetely have it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks like some of your links aren't working.


----------



## blobsticks (Nov 8, 2007)

Cheers guys 
Yeah Frukathka, I removed them as they have now been bought by a publisher.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 8, 2007)

blobsticks said:
			
		

> Cheers guys
> Yeah Frukathka, I removed them as they have now been bought by a publisher.



You might want to edit the post to remove the link then.


----------



## blobsticks (Nov 8, 2007)

Good point I suppose, but I'm not that bothered really


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 6, 2007)

This thread needs a bump, IMO. Some of the best artwork I've seen here, and I've seen a lot of artwork on EN World over the years.


----------



## blobsticks (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Kinghtfall 
I don't seem to get any emails that this thread's been replied to, so I apologize for not thanking you earlier! 

Here's my Lemon Dragon




By purdy at 2008-01-23


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh! I like Beaky and the 2 last black and hwite pics!! 
damn I wish I could draw/paint, really nice work


----------



## blobsticks (Feb 15, 2008)

Cheers Silverblade.. I really like the style of your comic too. I can't recall, but then I'm not versed in comics at all, a 3D comic.. excellent humor too 

Here's LUMBO...





And here's Hunchy...


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Feb 16, 2008)

Humour helps 

Hunchy, reminds me of a someone's art style...cna't htink hwo though...good few years ago...way the left head and detial on hump ot the left head...meh, cna't htink of who it is 
cool!


----------



## Mortimer De Gaul (Feb 18, 2008)

Fantastic work! I have always been a fan of Scott Purdy's artwork!


----------



## blobsticks (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks Mortimer 

Humour definately helps 

Was the artist that my b/w work seems similar to Kieran Yanner? He's pretty inspiring although I don't see any of his b/w work on his site at the moment.

Mungo




Sick Tree




Head Study I




Raaargh!




Lost


----------



## Ashy (Feb 21, 2008)

Supa coo, Scott!!  I love 'em all, but my fav is "Raaargh!" - shockingly awesome!


----------



## blobsticks (Feb 21, 2008)

Cheers Brannon 
Did you ever get those portraits sorted in the end?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Feb 22, 2008)

Great new art blob. I like the sick tree the best.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 22, 2008)

blobsticks said:
			
		

> Cheers Brannon
> Did you ever get those portraits sorted in the end?




I did - thanks!    Never fear, I think you and I will be working together again in the future.


----------



## blobsticks (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks Reveille! 

Goblinoids!



Well this is my ‘big’ announcement!
I recently submitted a proposal to the wonderful folk over at David & Charles Publishing. The subject being an instructional art book themed, surprisingly on Goblinoids, haha, they were foolish enough to accept the idea! Woot! 

Ahem.. anyway, the book is going to contain ideas on how to create your own goblinoids, I’ll show you how I work in colour and black and white, using the digital medium and give you ideas on how my processes can also be accomplished traditionally.

It will be aimed at the beginner and professional alike and I’m hoping everyone will have fun reading and using it. It is currently slated for a 2009 release and will be 128pages of goblinoid goodness!

I’ve just uploaded a handful of the goblinoid designs/filler art, that you can view here.. GOBLINOIDS  so please enjoy. I’ll be updating with new pieces from the book whenever possible 

The races I’m including in the book are
Goblin
Hobgoblin
Half Orc
Orc
Troll
Ogre

Cheers all,
Scott 


So there's the reason I couldn't help you Ashy.. but yeah keep emailing me if need be mate


----------



## blobsticks (Feb 24, 2008)

My latest COW entry over at CA.org..
*
Ambush Bodysnapper*





I recently discovered the 'Ambush Bodysnappers' within the deepest recesses of the Monogle Cave System.
The local tribal elders were clapping their hands with glee as they took me into the deeper sections of the caves, while carrying a scarecrow made of hemp twine, stale straw, old clothes, a pumpkin for the head, with a nicely shaped carrot for the nose .
Well I can tell you, as time went on and we traveled deeper and deeper, darker and darker, I got very nervous.
They were still jabbering to each other in that incessant language of theirs (that I have successfully learned by the way) and dancing around in their awful garish grass skirts, pointing here, there and everywhere while hammering the scarecrow into the ground.
They rushed over to me then hushed quickly and hunched down low to the ground, and pulled me gently down with them. The one closest to me looked me in the eye with a fearful but excited look and pointed upwards to the ceiling... my eyes followed but I could not see anything in the shadows.... but I could hear the slithering.
I looked to the scarecrow and noticed slippery wet tendrils flit ever so gently down from the darkness above, lightly brushing the head of the scarecrow. The tendrils then shot back up to the darkness and as I watched a huge maul of teeth and red fire and ... well, HELL! Or so it seemed!
The mouth crunched down while sweeping to the side and up again in a lunging arc, throwing dust and rocks into the air and a terrible roar echoed through the caves! All that was left standing of the scarecrow was the supporting stick and it's hat that was flitting about in the air currents made by this massive mouth.
The tribal elders then rushed to their feet jabbering away in excitement, running over to what was left of the scarecrow and pointing with glee.
My eyes were wide open with awe. I realized then that I was still lying down on the floor. Not wanting these tribal types to think I was a coward I got to my feet and grinned back to them, if only in a condescending fashion.
I quickly tore open my bag searching for my journal, my mind was racing about thinking of what exciting things I could write about this beast, what I could call it, etc, etc, etc. Blood was pumping through me like never before, I don't think I had ever been so excited in my life.
While I was scribbling my notes I happened to glance up to the tribesmen.
I didn't fully take in what I saw at the time due to my excitement and adrenaline.
They were lying there, on the ground looking up into the darkness again, I almost grinned harder.. then it sunk in... they were looking above me........

That was when I felt the slight tickle on my cheek...


----------



## Ashy (Feb 25, 2008)

blobsticks said:
			
		

> Well this is my ‘big’ announcement!
> I recently submitted a proposal to the wonderful folk over at David & Charles Publishing. The subject being an instructional art book themed, surprisingly on Goblinoids, haha, they were foolish enough to accept the idea! Woot!
> 
> So there's the reason I couldn't help you Ashy.. but yeah keep emailing me if need be mate




SOOOOO Awesome, Scott!  CONGRATS!!!  Best of luck with the project, and rest assured that we'll be talking in the future!


----------



## blobsticks (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Brannon, btw did you have any luck getting in contact with who you needed to?


----------



## Ashy (Mar 6, 2008)

blobsticks said:
			
		

> Thanks Brannon, btw did you have any luck getting in contact with who you needed to?




I did - thanks!!!

AWESOME PIC!!!


----------



## blobsticks (Mar 6, 2008)

Ashy said:
			
		

> I did - thanks!!!




Now THAT is great news!


----------



## KingOfChaos (Mar 6, 2008)

You need to do more artwork for me, Scott.


----------



## blobsticks (Mar 6, 2008)

KingOfChaos said:
			
		

> You need to do more artwork for me, Scott.




You need to start paying then


----------



## Ashy (Mar 7, 2008)

blobsticks said:
			
		

> You need to start paying then




ROTFL!!!!  LOL!!!!!


----------



## KingOfChaos (Mar 8, 2008)

blobsticks said:
			
		

> You need to start paying then





Bah!  What happened to art for creativity sake?


----------



## blobsticks (Mar 8, 2008)

Hhehehe, that's fine for me to do my own stuff in my own time, but my children can't eat creativity!


----------



## KingOfChaos (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes, but we both know you're too expensive now. 

I would point out that I got you working for RPG publishing companies originally, but that'd be a low blow. 

How much are your rates now, anyway?  I definitely like how your style has evolved since you first starting working for RoEG.  Looks like your talent with the WACOM has improved considerably. ^_^

I could definitely see a cover piece coming from you for one of our upcoming books.


----------



## blobsticks (Mar 9, 2008)

KingOfChaos said:
			
		

> I would point out that I got you working for RPG publishing companies originally, but that'd be a low blow.




I'd also like to point out that that is incorrect. I was working long before I met up with you mate, so no low blows there at all .. 

I'm not too expensive at all, email me Shawn and we can talk rates and rights.


----------



## blobsticks (Mar 10, 2008)

Here are a few more images from my upcoming 'How to Draw and Paint Goblinoids' book...


----------



## KingOfChaos (Mar 10, 2008)

You have some of the best 'ugly' drawings I have ever seen. ^_^


----------



## Ashy (Mar 10, 2008)

blobsticks said:
			
		

> I'd also like to point out that that is incorrect. I was working long before I met up with you mate, so no low blows there at all ..




...chuckle...likewise.  I seem to recall Ken Marable and I deciding to enter that Bastion contest all on our lonesomes...


----------



## Ashy (Mar 10, 2008)

The art, as usual, is spot on, Scott.  Sooooo sweet.


----------



## CCThrom (Mar 11, 2008)

Scott,

Your new stuff really kicks ass - I love the black&whites!


----------



## blobsticks (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks guys, and thanks Colin, I didn't realize that you were around here, it's good to see you again!

Yaaaarrrgghh!


----------



## blobsticks (Mar 16, 2008)

Ruin Walker


----------



## Lalato (Mar 22, 2008)

Just catching back up with this thread...  Love, love, love your stuff.  Thanks for posting.

--sam


----------



## blobsticks (Mar 24, 2008)

Undead Big Head


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 24, 2008)

Outstanding, absolutely fantastic!


----------



## blobsticks (Apr 10, 2008)

Cheers Rev 

This Tauren is cold and needs a wee!


----------



## blobsticks (May 9, 2008)

A few speedies n wips...













All artwork is Copyright 2008 Scott Purdy


----------



## Ashy (May 9, 2008)

WOW!!  Those last three (and Undead Big Head) rock my world!!!  Way ta go!


----------



## blobsticks (May 19, 2008)

Thanks so much Brannon! 

Here are a couple of new ones from me.
A cover without the trade dress..




This image is Copyright (C) 2008 Expeditious Retreat Press/Scott Purdy

And here's a logo/icon thingy 




This image is Copyright (C) 2008 Expeditious Retreat Press
Both from forthcoming books via XRP.. oohh exciting!


----------



## Ashy (May 26, 2008)

Friggin' SAWHEET!!!!


----------



## torstan (May 28, 2008)

These are very nice indeed. Are they all digital or is there some traditional media in there as well?


----------



## Nebulous (May 28, 2008)

Fantastic art!  I wish you were doing stuff for the 4e core books.


----------



## blobsticks (Jul 13, 2008)

Cheers Ashy! 

Torstan, these are all digital, Painter X and PS7, I only wish I was good enough to work traditionally! :/

Nebulous.. you n me both, man! If only, lol 

Here are a couple more recent personal pieces..

Greeny




Copyright (C) 2008 Scott Purdy.

Demon




Copyright (C) 2008 Scott Purdy.


----------



## blobsticks (Jul 28, 2008)

*Zombie Portrait*

Here's a new one done this evening, using Art Rage 2.. a very nifty cheap little art package if you can't afford Painter or PS..



By purdy
Copyright (C) 2008 Scott Purdy


----------



## blobsticks (Jan 16, 2009)

Thread necro, sorry 

A handful of newer pieces..
These two Skull Cave images will be available for license on illodeli.com very soon.




Copyright Scott Purdy

Vampiress




Copyright Scott Purdy

Some Dragon Warriors artwork..




Copyright Magnum Opus Press/Scott Purdy




Copyright Magnum Opus Press/Scott Purdy


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow, I haven't checked in for a while.

Your b/w stuff is as good as ever, Purdy-- as far as I am concerned it's still the standard I judge everyone else by.

But I think your color work is improving at an astonishing rate.

(I say that as a know-nothin' consumer, of course.)

Are you doing the color pieces on your own these days, or are you collaborating with anyone?


----------



## blobsticks (Jan 20, 2009)

Cheers Wulf/Ben or whatever you liked to be called on here! 

Damn, I still get no email telling me someone has replied to my subscribed thread, weird.

Anyway, this is all me mate, I've not collaborated for a long, long time now. I'm just practicing in my own time to get my colour up to speed, I'm glad you're liking it!
Of course I'm always interested in collaborations, with the right person/people. 

So how goes it in your neck of the woods? You up to any secret squirrel RPG biz at all?


----------



## blobsticks (Jan 24, 2009)

*My Art Book*

I've finally been allowed to release a couple of images from my new instructional art book published by Impact! You can take a look at it on Amazon here...> [ame=http://www.amazon.co.uk/Goblinoids-Paint-Goblins-Other-Creatures/dp/1600611826/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1232727463&sr=1-12]Goblinoids: How to Draw and Paint Goblins, Orcs and Other Dark Creatures: Amazon.co.uk: Scott Purdy: Books[/ame]
You can even flip through a few pages of the book 

So yeah, here are a couple of characters from the book! 

TROLL SHAMAN

Name: Widemouth Feathernest

Description:

Widemouth’s shamanic powers are exceptional. She is able to heal, summon nature spirits, commune with nature by putting herself into a trance using a complicated mix of drumbeats.

She decorates herself with all things that nature can provide, from feathers, fur, leather, ink and bone jewelry.

She is peaceful by nature, happy living in her cave on the highest mountain peak, drumming her drum and befriending animals and plants. Beware if you disturb her though, apparently she is no longer a vegetarian.




Image Copyright (C) 2009 Scott Purdy/Impact



HALF-ORC MOUNTAIN WANDERER

Name: Reskin Lonewalker

Description:

Reskin wanders the Oggish Mountain ranges, looking out for adventurers in need of aid against goblinoid raiders, rescue from freezing snow storms or a little company for those who need it over the arching mountains. He is a loner, happiest in his own company and also very happy slaying the evil goblinoids whenever he gets the opportunity.

He has taught himself survival in the harshest of winters on the mountains, while others will wither and die he will be strong and fit, in a cave with his infamous ‘hot goblin brain broth’. Not the most appetizing meal, but one that supplies him with most of the nutrients he needs.




Image Copyright (C) 2009 Scott Purdy/Impact

I'm really excited by this book, please take a look at the art and the book if you have the time and let me know what you think, good or bad comments welcome 

Cheers!


----------



## Duskblade (Jan 27, 2009)

blobsticks said:


> A handful of newer pieces..
> These two Skull Cave images will be available for license on illodeli.com very soon.
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome! I've been needing a piece like this for an upcoming game. Thanks!


----------



## ATOM (Jan 27, 2009)

Great Artwork Blobsticks! Your Digital work is really attained that upper echeon of professionality! You have some great styling and ideas too.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 28, 2009)

blobsticks said:


> Demon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is fantastic!


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 28, 2009)

blobsticks said:


> Some Dragon Warriors artwork..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa! That image is all sorts of AWESOME!


----------



## Wolflord (Feb 6, 2009)

blobsticks said:


> Demon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very, very cool. Love the detail and use of colour! 

I'll be swiping this for my homebrew, for my Demon Lorn Anatorna.


----------



## blobsticks (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey guys, thank you for the replies and comments. I love it if people are enjoying the artwork 
I hope 'Demon Lorn Anatorna' kicks ass 

The Jolly Zombie




Image Copyright (C) 2009 Scott Purdy


----------



## blobsticks (Feb 13, 2009)

WIP



Image Copyright (C) 2009 Scott Purdy


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 14, 2009)

blobsticks said:


> WIP
> 
> 
> 
> Image Copyright (C) 2009 Scott Purdy



Wow. That's really cool.


----------



## blobsticks (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks again Robert! 

Here's what I've been up to recently..

E.G Brownstone, P.I (Paranormal Investigator)
This is for the latest Chow over at CA.org




Image Copyright (C) 2009 Scott Purdy


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 22, 2009)

0_o

That's really cool! 

Those tentacles are great. The pipe is a great focal point and I like how he/it is smoking multiple cigs as well.


----------



## blobsticks (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks again Robert.. seems you're my biggest fan over here 
Colossus From Hell




Image Copyright (C) 2009 Scott Purdy


----------



## ATOM (Mar 1, 2009)

Great Artwork Scott! I find myself drawn to that red haired woman! Rroowl!


----------



## Desert Hare (Mar 1, 2009)

blobsticks said:


> Colossus From Hell




WOW WOW! 

Colossal half-fiend bullete.


----------



## blobsticks (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey cheers Desert Hare! 

Here's a quick promotional video of my art book now that it's released, I thought some of you might be interested to see it 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDJIqHswg0Y&feature=channel_page"]GOBBOS!![/ame]

Edit: Because the link wasn't working.. doh!


----------



## blobsticks (Apr 17, 2009)

Recent portraits


----------



## blobsticks (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## blobsticks (May 8, 2009)

And here's a new piece for fun..




Copyright (C) 2009, Scott Purdy, all rights reserved.

Thanks for the replies people, especially you Atom, somehow I've managed to miss every one of your posts in my thread.. 
I apologize and thank you all in one sentence! 

Lots of newer work up on my site for those that are interested.

Thanks.
Scott.


----------



## blobsticks (Jun 10, 2009)

*Bad Axe Games – Trailblazer Monster Templates*

Hey all, here are a few samples for Ben Durbin’s next book ‘Trailblazer’, to be published for Gencon 2009.





Images Copyright (C) 2009 Scott Purdy

Cheers all.
Scott.


----------



## blobsticks (Jun 12, 2009)

And here's my latest offering..




Image Copyright (C) 2009 Scott Purdy


----------



## blobsticks (Jul 11, 2009)

*Art Order Vampires Challenge*





Image Copyright (C) 2009 Scott Purdy

Well after a massive amount of participants Jon Schindehette and his army of AD’s announced the winners of the Art Order Vampire Challenge.. Tyler Walpole and myself won joint first place.. that was one hell of a shock to myself! And I’m very happy to be selected as one of the winners. The prize being a commission to work on an as of yet unannounced Wizards of the Coast product.
The feedback gained was incredibly insightful and I’m thankful for that extra kick in the ass that I’ve gained from this. 

Cheers all.
Scott.


----------



## blobsticks (Oct 6, 2009)

Vampire




Image Copyright (C) 2009 Scott Purdy


----------

